
Fanduel Founders and Employees get $0 - asg
https://www.legalsportsreport.com/21742/fanduel-founders-common-shareholders-get-nothing-in-ppb-deal/
======
chrisbennet
I'm shocked, shocked (!) that the founders and employees made nothing while
the C-suite made bank.

------
detaro
discussion on later submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17485246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17485246)

